# Song In Your Head Today



## Bonzi (Feb 1, 2016)

Bend me, break me
Anyway you need me
All I want is you
Bend me, break me
Breaking down is easy
All I want is you


----------



## bodecea (Feb 1, 2016)

Wagon Wheel


----------



## Rouge Rover (Feb 1, 2016)

Wasting My Hate by Metallica.

Maybe I should log off soon?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm too sexy for my Pussy... 

( I know, I know, I know... )


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 1, 2016)

bodecea said:


> Wagon Wheel


 
that is an easy song to get stuck in your head!


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 1, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> I'm too sexy for my Pussy...
> 
> ( I know, I know, I know... )


 
I agree


----------



## miketx (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Mac1958 (Feb 1, 2016)

All morning:


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 1, 2016)

This is terrible and I have no idea what I dreamed about to cause this....


----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 1, 2016)

Unfortunately, it's this one:


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 1, 2016)

This song makes the world a better place.


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 1, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> This is terrible and I have no idea what I dreamed about to cause this....


 
it's the new commercial........


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 1, 2016)

Cassy Mo said:


> Unfortunately, it's this one:


 
oh my GOSH!  I forgot about that song it's horrible!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoeMoma (Feb 1, 2016)

Hey little girl is your daddy home?  Did he leave you here all alone?


----------



## defcon4 (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Feb 1, 2016)

JoeMoma said:


> Hey little girl is your daddy home?  Did he leave you here all alone?


 
I'm on fire.............


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 1, 2016)

defcon4 said:


>


----------



## defcon4 (Feb 1, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> >


That's it! I couldn't remember the title. I was already looking in my Hymnals (yes, I have two different ones) to find it. I remembered the German National Anthem was the same tune.


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 1, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...


 
I recognized it immediately!  Now you know I actually listen to and/or watch what you post


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## defcon4 (Feb 1, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I recognized it immediately! Now you know I actually listen to and/or watch what you post


Well here it is:
_Worship and Service Hymnal, 
Glorious Things of Thee are Spoken #171 
Austrian Hymn
John Newton 1725-1807         Franz Joseph Haydn 1732-1809
Hope Publishing Company 1970, Copyright 1957, by Hope Publishing Company_


----------



## baileyn45 (Feb 2, 2016)

I've had this in my head for at least a couple of days.


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 2, 2016)

Woke up with this one in my head this morning.....

*I would swallow my pride, I would choke on the rinds
But the lack thereof would leave me empty inside
Swallow my doubt turn it inside out
Find nothin' but faith in nothin'
Want to put my tender, heart in a blender
Watch it spin around to a beautiful oblivion
Rendezvous then I'm through, now I'm through with you*


----------



## Geaux4it (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## defcon4 (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Feb 3, 2016)

Just tell me what you've got to say to me,
I've been waiting for so long to hear the truth,
It comes as no surprise at all you see,
So cut the crap and tell me that we're through.

Now I know your heart, I know your mind,
You don't even know you're being unkind,


----------



## defcon4 (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Feb 4, 2016)

You can't ever give somethin' you ain't got
You can’t run away from yourself

Could you look me in the eye?
and tell me that you're happy now?


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 8, 2016)

I've been a bad bad girl
I've been careless
With a delicate man
And it's a sad sad world
When a girl will break a boy
Just because she can


----------



## froggy (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## froggy (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## froggy (Feb 8, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > Hey little girl is your daddy home?  Did he leave you here all alone?
> ...


----------



## froggy (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## baileyn45 (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## HenryBHough (Feb 10, 2016)

Somebody said "Dick Cavett" and this damn thing started to play....


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## defcon4 (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## defcon4 (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## defcon4 (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## defcon4 (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## defcon4 (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## defcon4 (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## froggy (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## froggy (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Mar 31, 2016)

Woke up this morning with this song in my head....


----------



## Geaux4it (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Apr 1, 2016)

woke up with this one in my head today....


----------



## Cross (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## defcon4 (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## Anong (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## HenryBHough (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 7, 2016)

I have no idea where this came from today....


----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## froggy (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## bluzman61 (May 11, 2021)

"Voices Inside My Head", by the Police.  I just listened to to the album it's from, Zenyata Mendatta.


----------



## bluzman61 (May 11, 2021)

Cassy Mo said:


>


One of Hag's best.  Thanks for the video.


----------



## lg325 (May 11, 2021)




----------



## MaryL (May 11, 2021)

First one that popped into my head? This song...Wire, U2:


----------



## bluzman61 (May 12, 2021)

"Thank-You", by ZZ Top just popped into my noggin.  It's their remake of the Sam and Dave song.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (May 12, 2021)




----------



## bluzman61 (May 12, 2021)

"I Will Always Love You", by Whitney Houston


----------



## MaryL (Aug 15, 2021)

Its 1996 and it's Ministry!


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Aug 15, 2021)

It's 3 months later, and I still have Whitney stuck in my head!!


----------



## lg325 (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## Natural Citizen (Aug 18, 2021)

This was stuck in my head all day today. 

I think because I was posting in the Elvis thread the other night.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Aug 18, 2021)

I had these odd-time piano chords rhythm in my head all day yesterday.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 18, 2021)

This would be a fun karaoke song


----------



## the other mike (Aug 18, 2021)

I get this one in my head a lot
**


----------



## lg325 (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## Ringo (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 4, 2021)

Either pick the Roberta Flack I like the romance sentiments sweet and loving one or listen to this one is actually more honest to my desires. 


Anyone who likes soul and blues  easy listening70s is probably part of my tribe


----------



## Mindful (Nov 6, 2021)

That girl- the lead singer, has a lovely face.


----------



## lg325 (Nov 7, 2021)

This music has been running in my head for three days now.   It is by Dvorcak


----------



## the other mike (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## the other mike (Apr 9, 2022)

Welcome to next level shredding........AJ zone @ 2 min
enter at your own risk...


----------



## the other mike (Apr 9, 2022)

My dream would be to casually walk into a big crowded music store, crank up some gear , then sit there and play something like this.....


----------



## miketx (Apr 9, 2022)

the other mike said:


> My dream would be to casually walk into a big crowded music store, crank up some gear , then sit there and play something like this.....


----------



## the other mike (Apr 9, 2022)

miketx said:


> View attachment 628204


Overplayed but still great.


----------



## MaryL (Apr 9, 2022)

I completely forgot about this tune...it sort of slowly arose out of my memory. Frank Zappa: "Watermelon in Easter hay"


----------



## the other mike (Apr 10, 2022)

Mowing on our Kubota at work with this on my headphones
My boss let's me take care of all the lawncare around our shop and the owners houses.

I volunteered because I love doing it and being out in the sun.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## The Duke (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## The Duke (Aug 11, 2022)

If you only knew my history with this song. I had a friend that could sing it. Keyword: had. He did nail it, too.


----------



## dblack (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## dblack (Aug 11, 2022)

dblack said:


>


I just love the guitar solo on this one.

Yes, I'm serious.


----------



## The Duke (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## BothWings (Aug 11, 2022)

It's true that almost every day of the week I wake up with a song in my head... inexplicably there with no reason, not just some afterthought from the night before. 

A few months ago I woke up with "Love Will Find a Way" by Yes....and it lasted for like a week. It was almost freaking audible! I started playing it every day to and from work, and eventually I went downstairs to my own little home music studio (been playing keys since the mid 80's) and taught myself the song (mostly) and.tried recording it. 

Recently I woke up with some Doors song in my head.(don't remember what it was). Sometimes it's even something somewhat usual, even songs I don't like that much!.


----------

